# [Video?] InfiniBand architecture



## guarani (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello all,

I've just wondered has anyone made a video that presents the architecture of InfiniBand high speed switches in 10-15 min. I really don't understand a bit about communication links used in high-performance computing and that's why I've decided to look for someone who already did this.

I would be really grateful if someone has that kind of video.

Thank you!


----------

